# need help with newborn netherland dwarf bunny



## Hopalong (Apr 5, 2009)

My Netherland Dwarf doe, Tamale, just had a single kit yesterday. The baby's eyes are already open/ing. It does have some slightly longer fur on it too, for a newborn! 
Is there a name or something for this? What should I do to make sure the eyes are damaged?


----------



## Flashy (Apr 5, 2009)

That, to me, sounds like some babies that another breeder on here had. They were what is known as 'Max Factor' babies, although whether or not that is the problem for your kit, is a different matter because I believe that's a lionhead thing.

How many days did Tamale carry the kit for? 

It might be a case of waiting and seeing what happens, but being prepared that the bun could be blind or have/get eye infections, or have a whole miriad of problems. I'm not sure if there is much you can do to help a kit at that age, I'm sure a breeder will know though. This thread might also get moved to the Rabbitry forum, so if you lose it, that's where it's gone


----------



## mouse_chalk (Apr 5, 2009)

Yep, I'll move this to the Rabbitry and Showroom forum, so that our breeders can help you with this 

I'm sorry I can't help much, but I hope that the kit will be ok....


----------



## pamnock (Apr 5, 2009)

Possible Max Factor. They are born with their eyes open, but none of ours were ever born with fur. Max Factors are also born with deformed limbs. I have late kits born with fur (but not with their eyes open).

As long as the eyes appear normal otherwise (no infection, white in color) I wouldn't be concerned.

The Max Factor gene was introduced to the US through a Netherland Dwarf, and the gene appears in many breeds of rabbits that have had Netherland's mixed in.

There are actually hundreds of genes that can cause any number of deformities in kits, so it's hard to tell you for certain the exact genetic cause. Many of these genes cause other health problems as well as the obvious physical deformites.

Pam


----------



## Hopalong (Apr 5, 2009)

I hadn't noticed that whether any of its limbs were deformed so I looked again and one of its back feet is deformed. Its eyes are mostly staying shut right now, as in he doesn't open them but the eyelids are not "glued/stuck" shut at all. It does have a very little amount of fur on it but it is longer than normal baby fuzz. 
So far it is definantly eating well! Tamale always feeds her babies real well! I'll keep you all updated on the little one. 
Is there any way of knowing which of the rabbits(buck or doe) has the gene? I bred the two of them before to each other and the kit was just fine/normal.


----------



## pamnock (Apr 6, 2009)

Max Factor is a recessive gene that manifests its deformity when the gene is inherited from each parent. Statistically, 25% of kits born to Max Factor carriers will have the deformity. 50% will be carriers and 25% will not have the gene at all.

Pam


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 6, 2009)

I've had Max Factor kits and had to put them down because they were so deformed. Its heartbreaking.

I chose to never breed either parent again because I knew that they carried it and it could create carriers, etc.

However, many breeders will tell you that in order to get the top show rabbits in the dwarf breeds - you need that in your lines. (Or that is what I was told).

Good luck with your babies - Pam - I'm so glad you're on here cause you know so much more about stuff like this than anyone else I know!


----------

